# NO WAKE



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are more idiots on the water now than ever. Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Did you notice all of the idiots on your way to the water? You didn’t launch from a busy boat launch starting off with a sunrise yoga session first I hope. No wake zones are another topic altogether.


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> Did you notice all of the idiots on your way to the water? You didn’t launch from a busy boat launch starting off with a sunrise yoga session first I hope. No wake zones are another topic altogether.


Not sure if what you mean by this but ok lol. I personally don’t live on the water but I wonder what the liability is for damaging a docked vessel due to not following posted rules or worse flipping a kayaker and causing an injury or a drowning.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

In a non no wake zone how do kayakers expect to be passed by a skiff?


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

RG Air said:


> In a non no wake zone how do kayakers expect to be passed by a skiff?


How about with some consideration. I personally slow down when I’m on my big boat wether it’s a kayaker or even another boat anchored up on a mangrove fishing.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

They could right tickets all day every day for the no wake zones south of the park and in the Indian Fields area. My favorites are guides who see you idling towards an area or the ramp and find it necessary to jump on plane to cut in front of you.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My point was there are idiots on the water, idiots on the roads and kayakers that tend to hang out at ramps. By nature we are idiots. Some worse than others and becoming worse everyday.


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> My point was there are idiots on the water, idiots on the roads and kayakers that tend to hang out at ramps. By nature we are idiots. Some worse than others and becoming worse everyday.


Oh your right about that. I can’t wait to see some of those idiots in handcuffs with there boats impounded.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sumwarefishing said:


> How about with some consideration. I personally slow down when I’m on my big boat wether it’s a kayaker or even another boat anchored up on a mangrove fishing.


That’s ignorant and this is coming from a guy that kayak fished longer than running a skiff...
Dumbasses that slow down are the ones that throw a wake that flips kayaks. Run by on plane and there’s not much more than a ripple left behind.


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s ignorant and this is coming from a guy that kayak fished longer than running a skiff...
> Dumbasses that slow down are the ones that throw a wake that flips kayaks. Run by on plane and there’s not much more than a ripple left behind.


I can see ur logic however we are talking about people that are bow up creating a huge wake in a no wake zone. Now if your actually looking forward and paying attention to where u are going you should see the kayaker or a parked boat with plenty of time to slow down unless ur coming around a bend of some sorts.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

[QUOTE="Smackdaddy53,Run by on plane and there’s not much more than a ripple left behind.[/QUOTE]

Add safe distance and this is the only answer. Can't stand getting the stank eye from paddlecraft... disclaimer... I frequent paddleboard fishing and a recent long time former gheenoe owner


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

When passing a kayak/canoe in a normal speed zone within a narrow channel, I will come off plane and attempt to idle past them. Most will continue paddling at max speed so that I am unable to overtake them. I suppose they want me to follow them wherever they are going at 2 knots. So much for courtesy.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sumwarefishing said:


> So I have recently started fishing the Matlacha fo area on kayaks and one thing I have noticed is that either people here cannot read or just don’t care about the no wake signs. They fly thru the channels with their bow up in the air and I have personally seen a kayak almost flip due to the wake they cause. And good luck asking one of these guys to slow down a bit cause it usually ends in cursing and was even threatened once. So I have taken the liberty of alerting the local marine patrol office who informed me that it is an ongoing issue in the area that has recently become worse. They let me know that they will be placing marine patrols on shore at the various sea walls and on sea at different points to begin enforcing no wake zones with steep fines and even arrests for repeat offenders. I have been boating my whole life from Miami to the keys and now on the west coast and have never seen the ridiculousness I have seen here in just a few short months out on the water. Has anyone else had similar experiences in this area or anywhere else?


Welcome to Swfl been dealing with it a longgg time water overpopulation here get use to it unfortunately not enough Fwc officers to enforce. I was up in the river yesterday at the Alva boat ramp and witnessed a center console blast right thru the no wake zone then proceeded to turn around and fly right back thru it and only came off plane when I threw my hands up in the air. The river is clearly marked no wake.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

yeah not many people really adhere to the no wake/manatee zones up and down the IRL..I dont often have issues with boats, but as Ive mentioned in another thread, the some in the powered sup/solo skiff crowd dont seem to mind zipping across flats or between my boat and the shoreline

admittedly the zone annoys me too but such is life


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Being on plane in a no wake zone shouldn’t be tolerated. 
But paddlecraft giving the stink eye when you pass them in the channel is always funny. This was really bad in Estero bay when I used to fish there a lot.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

321nole said:


> yeah not many people really adhere to the no wake/manatee zones up and down the IRL..I dont often have issues with boats, but as Ive mentioned in another thread, the some in the powered sup/solo skiff crowd dont seem to mind zipping across flats or between my boat and the shoreline
> 
> admittedly the zone annoys me too but such is life


The last time I was in Matlacha I had two kayakers go between me and the shoreline. I just lifted my arms as much to say “you’ve got to be kidding me”.


----------



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

This is why I choose to either live or drive to the most desolate place I can find to fish.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Robin Williams said:


> This is why I choose to either live or drive to the most desolate place I can find to fish.


Why I choose to spend a lot of time way south in ENP


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> My point was there are idiots on the water, idiots on the roads and kayakers that tend to hang out at ramps. By nature we are idiots. Some worse than others and becoming worse everyday.


Like this guy?


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

Frank Ucci said:


> When passing a kayak/canoe in a normal speed zone within a narrow channel, I will come off plane and attempt to idle past them. Most will continue paddling at max speed so that I am unable to overtake them. I suppose they want me to follow them wherever they are going at 2 knots. So much for courtesy.


I think some of you are misunderstanding what I intended with this post. No wake means no wake regardless if there is a kayaker, skiff, manatee or boats tied to a dock at a house or a restaurant. Now the debate of whether a kayaker has the right to waterway as much as a boat is probably for another post.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

who disagreed with you? or justified running in a no wake zone?


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

Sumwarefishing said:


> I think some of you are misunderstanding what I intended with this post. No wake means no wake regardless if there is a kayaker, skiff, manatee or boats tied to a dock at a house or a restaurant. Now the debate of whether a kayaker has the right to waterway as much as a boat is probably for another post.





321nole said:


> who disagreed with you? or justified running in a no wake zone?


Not saying anyone did just reiterating the original intention of the post. It got a little off topic about boaters not wanting to have to idle behind a kayaker in a channel or whether or not someone should slow down for a kayaker or a parked boat.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

very few threads don't stray at least a little off topic..keeps it entertaining lol


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

321nole said:


> very few threads don't stray at least a little off topic..keeps it entertaining lol


Yes this is true lol. I do miss the good old days when my uncle carried a handful of lead weights in his pocket and if u came by causing major wake and pushing his boats up against the dock u probably got one in the side of your boat. Lol.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

321nole said:


> very few threads don't stray at least a little off topic..keeps it entertaining lol


Not unlike if we were all standing around in the boat ramp parking lot having a conversation, it'd be all over the place.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sumwarefishing said:


> Yes this is true lol. I do miss the good old days when my uncle carried a handful of lead weights in his pocket and if u came by causing major wake and pushing his boats up against the dock u probably got one in the side of your boat. Lol.


How big an ol’ boy was he? Anyone slings lead at my boat and I’d probably run my boat over them and seal the deal. You never know how crazy someone might be...especially about their boat.


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

The


Smackdaddy53 said:


> How big an ol’ boy was he? Anyone slings lead at my boat and I’d probably run my boat over them and seal the deal. You never know how crazy someone might be...especially about their boat.


then you and me have the same mentality when people fly by and almost tip my son over in his kayak then says go buy a bigger boat. In a no wake zone. I probably should have beaten the snot out of him and his cousin. I mean his wife


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

brianBFD said:


> Not unlike if we were all standing around in the boat ramp parking lot having a conversation, it'd be all over the place.


In all seriousness things are getting pretty dangerous down here in the channels to the point u won’t catch me on the water on the weekends anymore. I’m an ER nurse and have first hand experience with what stupidity and boating can result in. Just saying slow down enjoy the day and have some common courtesy for your fellow boater, kayaker, blah blah blah. We all look out for each other right?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Sumwarefishing said:


> In all seriousness things are getting pretty dangerous down here in the channels to the point u won’t catch me on the water on the weekends anymore. I’m an ER nurse and have first hand experience with what stupidity and boating can result in. Just saying slow down enjoy the day and have some common courtesy for your fellow boater, kayaker, blah blah blah. We all look out for each other right?


Except jet skiers!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well guys a kayaker in the icw pissing around could be obstruction of navigation if their is suitable water near the channel

Also, anchored up next to a heavily traveled channel could be the same thing if you are forcing boats to slow down ...u can't park on I95!!!!!!!!!!

due diligence applies to all..............


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Sumwarefishing said:


> I think some of you are misunderstanding what I intended with this post. No wake means no wake regardless if there is a kayaker, skiff, manatee or boats tied to a dock at a house or a restaurant. Now the debate of whether a kayaker has the right to waterway as much as a boat is probably for another post.


no wake zones are a complete joke 90% of the time. usually just the result of a bunch of nimby's and no actual justification. there's also a big diff if you are running a 35' CC or 16' flats boat.

my favorite is when ppl just put a random 'no wake' sign on their dock in a non no-wake zone and think that's somehow enforceable.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Sumwarefishing said:


> Yes this is true lol. I do miss the good old days when my uncle carried a handful of lead weights in his pocket and if u came by causing major wake and pushing his boats up against the dock u probably got one in the side of your boat. Lol.


your uncle sucks.


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

jsnipes said:


> your uncle sucks.


Lol that’s funny. Internet tough guy. Tight lines everyone. I’m out.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Sumwarefishing said:


> The
> 
> then you and me have the same mentality when people fly by and almost tip my son over in his kayak then says go buy a bigger boat. In a no wake zone. I probably should have beaten the snot out of him and his cousin. I mean his wife


buy a bigger boat


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

chucking sinkers can get u arrested for the felony of throwing a dangerous projectile.....or the misdemeanor of culpable negligence


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I hate kayakers also but in Florida one drowns because of your wake. Guess where you're going.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I hate kayakers also but in Florida one drowns because of your wake. Guess where you're going.


Home. I’d be going home and not to jail like you are implying. If you are obeying the laws I don’t see an issue legally.


----------



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

Rules are rules, laws are laws and I follow them and respect others who do so on the water.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> Home. I’d be going home and not to jail like you are implying. If you are obeying the laws I don’t see an issue legally.


I try my best to be in the " Do Right Club" but sometimes....
These guys have to assume some responsibility of their own. Also I've seen bumper stickers that read " Look twice save a life". I drive safe all the time, I'm not driving any safer because some biker wants special consideration.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> Home. I’d be going home and not to jail like you are implying. If you are obeying the laws I don’t see an issue legally.


Last I heard you are responsible for your wake just like running over someone unless the law has been changed. Not trying to ruffle feathers but I was told that by a Fwc officer maybe Steve Myers can interject.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

CDL said:


> I try my best to be in the " Do Right Club" but sometimes....
> These guys have to assume some responsibility of their own. Also I've seen bumper stickers that read " Look twice save a life". I drive safe all the time, I'm not driving any safer because some biker wants special consideration.


What's the difference between a Hoover and biker? 

The position of the dirt bag.

Hahah.

Anytime I see a OP duck out because he gets pissed I loose respect. Hang in there and realize there are differences of opinions and some posters like to stoke the fire sometimes...myself always included.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

no loitering at the ramp, get your shit and keep moving.
bow up in a no wake zone = ticket ........... if they are there.
there is a right of way on the water and being nice isnt always the answer.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

no wake means no wake....... speed has nadda to do with it......
when you slow" down your typical mouth breathin tower boat you send a tsunami over my stern and my socks get wet....


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

anytide said:


> no wake means no wake....... speed has nadda to do with it......
> when you slow" down your typical mouth breathin tower boat you send a tsunami over my stern and my socks get wet....


I feel like that’s your fault for wearing socks on the boat/in a kayak


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, you are responsible for your wake .......however, the person screaming about your wake has responsibilities also.

You can not cry about wake damage to your boat if it is not tied up properly for prevailing conditions..........it is all very cloudy

So, did the K. get swamped because of a wake or operator error??????


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

321nole said:


> I feel like that’s your fault for wearing socks on the boat/in a kayak


yak ? 
i was in my Hatteras 100 raised pilothouse.......... still wet


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Last I heard you are responsible for your wake just like running over someone unless the law has been changed. Not trying to ruffle feathers but I was told that by a Fwc officer maybe Steve Myers can interject.


I think you are responsible for it to a certain extent. But if I was running through a channel, legally, and it swamped a kayaker who was also in the channel I don’t see how that’s punishable. If the turbulent air from my truck knocks a motorcyclist over on the highway am I at fault? 

And, the paddlist shouldn’t drown if they are wearing proper safety equipment.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> I think you are responsible for it to a certain extent. But if I was running through a channel, legally, and it swamped a kayaker who was also in the channel I don’t see how that’s punishable. If the turbulent air from my truck knocks a motorcyclist over on the highway am I at fault?
> 
> And, the paddlist shouldn’t drown if they are wearing proper safety equipment.


I would rather not find out personally I'm not in that big of a hurry. I fish the glades to avoid the big kayak crew.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

A little different but yup. No respect at all for no wake zones. Launched this afternoon in Merritt island and had two larger offshore boats behind me in the channel blow past me a solid 75 yards before no wake zone ended. Diddnt see them coming and definitely took me off guard. I was in my
Lt25 but still. I was pissed. They couldn’t have cared less


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

At Little Bay boat launch (in the park) several times this week. First day there a pickup had a trailer attached and was backed down the ramp. Thought maybe a boat was coming but that was not the case. Elderly guy came in and wanted to get his boat out but he needed the pier side to do it. He waited and waited as did I. Finally a huge, fancy Ford wingdango pulls up. Out comes roly poly with a Whataburger drink cup. From the passenger side. Strolls to the truck. Gets in fiddles and whittles and finally starts the truck and pulls out. One reason I eat lunch at the boat ramp a lot. It is more entertaining than TV by far. This particular event was not entertaining. It was shameful.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What’s the deal with all the hate for kayakers? I kayak fished for a decade before I built out my tin boat and still kayak fished after that. I got a Maverick and still have my kayak and plan on paddling some still. Don’t forget there are asshats everywhere and that doesn’t exclude skiffs, bay boats or any other vessel. 
Since we are bashing kayak fishermen I’d be willing to bet I’ve caught and released more big trout from my plastic boat than many have from a power boat. Having limited speed and range will make you a much better fisherman because you have to learn to plan and pick an area apart. A lot of great fishermen started out paddling.


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s the deal with all the hate for kayakers? I kayak fished for a decade before I built out my tin boat and still kayak fished after that. I got a Maverick and still have my kayak and plan on paddling some still. Don’t forget there are asshats everywhere and that doesn’t exclude skiffs, bay boats or any other vessel.
> Since we are bashing kayak fishermen I’d be willing to bet I’ve caught and released more big trout from my plastic boat than many have from a power boat. Having limited speed and range will make you a much better fisherman because you have to learn to plan and pick an area apart. A lot of great fishermen started out paddling.


Since we are on the subject of kayakers vs boats. I beleive any vessel powered or not has as much right to the water as any other. Just cause one guy is on a $60,000 bay boat and another guy is on a $1000 yak doesn’t mean squat. That really boils down to I think I have more money so I am more entitled. Really? Is that how stupid we are these days? I save lives for a living...does that make my job more prestigious than the next person? No of course not. This is very much like the idiots who think they are better than someone cause of the color of their skin lmao...it’s just pigmentation dumbass. I can say having done much of my boating in Miami and the keys things are very different in this part of Florida. Lots more attitude and entitlement issues from what I have experienced on the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh it’s not limited to just Miami believe me!


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh it’s not limited to just Miami believe me!


Oh I know smackdaddy. Miami and the keys can get bad to. The most hilarious thing in the keys is when the locals think they are more entitled just cause they live there. Seems like it’s very much the same here. I just hope the FWC actually does something about it so it doesn’t turn into a tragedy.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Since we are bashing kayak fishermen I’d be willing to bet I’ve caught and released more big trout from my plastic boat than many have from a power boat. Having limited speed and range will make you a much better fisherman because you have to learn to plan and pick an area apart. A lot of great fishermen started out paddling.[/QUOTE]

Only reason I quit was because my shoulders begged me to and it’s frustrating trying to drink a beer back to the launch paddling against the tide and wind.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh it’s not limited to just Miami believe me!


Let me tell you JAX has plenty! Not to mention there isn't enough creeks to get entirely away.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sumwarefishing said:


> Since we are on the subject of kayakers vs boats. *I beleive any vessel powered or not has as much right to the water as any other.* Just cause one guy is on a $60,000 bay boat and another guy is on a $1000 yak doesn’t mean squat. That really boils down to I think I have more money so I am more entitled. Really? Is that how stupid we are these days? I save lives for a living...does that make my job more prestigious than the next person? No of course not.


This is true. They do have the same right to the waterway. I just believe that small paddle raft and kayaks should all use a little common sense (and before anyone gets their panties in a wad this doesn’t mean that all paddle craft are brain dead) when they are out. For my sake I would always stay to the outside of the channel to stay away from bigger vessels. Bicycles are allowed the same roads as cars but you don’t see them in the middle lane of 41. 

I don’t think having a $60,000 boat makes people think they are better than another person.

I think the thing is we only speak about the morons from both camps. IE the kayakers in the middle of a channel that get pissy when a boat goes by on plane, creates a wake or when a kayakers thinks because they are in a kayak that they can go between a boat and a shoreline the boat is fishing. Or the jackass boaters who don’t know how to drive and almost swamp kayakers. Or the boats that run on plane over a grass flat around fishing kayakers because “they are just kayakers”.

There are good boaters. And there are bad boaters. Good kayakers and bad kayakers.

I only have had experience with the bad kayakers. This is mostly due to the fact the the good kayakers aren’t ever seen or heard when they are out and about.

I grew up fishing a canoe with my cousin all over Lee and Collier County. Estero bay, the imperial river, Estero river, Wiggins pass, clam pass area etc. We were just taught common sense and etiquette while doing it.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I will chime in briefly. There are idiots everywhere. Blasting through a no wake zone is bad and should be avoided, unless in certain specific situations: Party on board is in dire need of medical attention, eminent danger from storm, or maybe if you actively sinking. I have found more than once stupid floating barges in the channels near no wake zones. I think the Coast guard or FWC places those signs there for a reason. 

I paddle boarded for about 1.5-2 years before I got my gheenoe, I will always slow down and pass or swing really wide around paddling craft or small boats trolling or anchored because I have been there. It doesn't hurt me to get there 1 - 10 minutes later to my fishing spots.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ignore this post. For some reason I can’t get rid of a quote I accidentally clicked. For my mess up I will post a picture of a school of permit I saw when I was out last weekend. 

View attachment 60214


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> Ignore this post. For some reason I can’t get rid of a quote I accidentally clicked. For my mess up I will post a picture of a school of permit I saw when I was out last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 60214


Very cool. Everglades national park?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> Ignore this post. For some reason I can’t get rid of a quote I accidentally clicked. For my mess up I will post a picture of a school of permit I saw when I was out last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 60214


Please choose a different picture.... Nobody likes a dick...

EDIT: please read I am extremely jealous........


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Very cool. Everglades national park?


Yes. 



freeclimber said:


> Please choose a different picture.... Nobody likes a dick...
> 
> EDIT: please read I am extremely jealous........


Make you feel better when I tell you in two days we couldn’t get them to eat?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> Make you feel better when I tell you in two days we couldn’t get them to eat?


Yes a little.... I fear if I start chasing those fish I will end up a hobo in the keys chasing after them!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

brianBFD said:


> Like this guy?


I noticed he disabled the comments on that video. Probably got tired of people telling him he was in the wrong.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Since we're off topic, I'll chime in. If you like bay boats, cool. If you like skiffs, cool. If you like kayaks, cool. Everyone has a right to the water if they're not bothering anyone else (except for jet skis; burn in hell, fockers). With that said, paddling your kayak down the middle of the channel is like trying to ride a moped down the left lane of I-75. It's dumb and dangerous and people are going to hate you for it. My skiff is slow and has low freeboard. If I'm in a busy area on a busy day, I try to run outside the channel (where legal) so I'm not in the way of the guys in the 40 foot Yellowfins and Contenders that want to do 60mph. It just boils down to not being a dick. Stay out of people's way, try not to wake people if you can help it, don't screw around and waste time at the ramp, don't hotspot people...common courtesy isn't so common any more.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Kayak topics never fail to deliver. Same as bicycle threads. I do both. 

No wake zones as the OP discussed are just that. It means no wake, not plow speed. Now onto some of the other sub-topics. NOBODY has a greater responsibility for the safety of a vessel than that vessel's the master/captain. When I choose to operate my kayak on waters where I know I will encounter boat wakes, I am prepared to deal with those boat wakes. Kayaks are much more stable than most people realize. My kayak is very well capable of handling just about any boat wake out there provided that it is not peaking or breaking. That may explain why some of you see kayaks not hugging the shoreline at times. 

Sometimes kayakers do things that are dumb, dangerous or discourteous. It has never been a heavy load for me to negotiate them. They are slow, small and easy to get around. Kinda like bicyclists on the road. I am a motor boater and a kayaker. It's far easier to launch a motor boat quickly than it is a kayak. Most launch areas aren't well suited for me staying out of the way when I launch. If I can stay out of the way I will. If I can't I'll move with a purpose. I'd like to see an excise tax placed on kayaks and SUPs so that some of it goes to the Sport Fish Restoration fund that helps pay for a lot of launches. 

"You are responsible for your wake" is a good operating principle, but it is far from an absolute. I couldn't set up fine china in my kayak adjacent to a major channel and expect any boater who dumps it with their wake to be financially responsible. I can't bow up to the west end of Petit Bois Island adjacent to the ship channel in a 14 foot skiff and expect to be compensated when the deep draft that has to go 9 knots to negotiate the bend swamps my boat. 

How about the lead pontoon in this video. Responsible for his wake? https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3919505/

How about if this wake was a crusie ship 3 miles offshore. Responsible for his wake?


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Jinxed myself by commenting in this thread...3 separate times today I had tandem kayaks cut between me and the shoreline


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

This thread is the internet equivalent of an old man standing on his lawn shouting at cars going 5 miles an hour over the speed limit in their neighborhood.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

jimsmicro said:


> This thread is the internet equivalent of an old man standing on his lawn shouting at cars going 5 miles an hour over the speed limit in their neighborhood.


Hahaha
Somehow i’ve Enjoyed pissing off those old men since i was about 9 running my 11ft zodiac through no wake zones going all of 14mph.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Paddlers don't have any business staking out or sitting in a channel...doesn't matter if its no wake or not. I say this as someone who has done plenty of time in kayak, canoe, SUP.

Fishing a boat channel in a paddle craft is not much different than riding a Big Wheel in the middle of the road...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

this ^^^^
anchoring in a nav. channel is a no no for anyone...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Welcome to Swfl been dealing with it a longgg time water overpopulation here get use to it unfortunately not enough Fwc officers to enforce. I was up in the river yesterday at the Alva boat ramp and witnessed a center console blast right thru the no wake zone then proceeded to turn around and fly right back thru it and only came off plane when I threw my hands up in the air. The river is clearly marked no wake.


Center console? 

I've got $20 that says it was a carpet bagging yankee transplant looking to "catch a limit"...


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Center console?
> 
> I've got $20 that says it was a carpet bagging yankee transplant looking to "catch a limit"...


The yankee hatred is strong in this one


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

brianBFD said:


> Like this guy?


What I see in that video is kayaks cluttering up both sides of a ramp.

Doesn't matter what type of water craft you have...launch and get the frak out of the way...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s the deal with all the hate for kayakers?


I've got a SUP and a canoe in my garage. Before that I had a kayak. 

I don't hate them...I just hold them to the same high standard I held myself to once I'd been on the water long enough to "know better"...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

dranrab said:


> How about if this wake was a crusie ship 3 miles offshore. Responsible for his wake?


Someone needs to put the camera down and stop trying to get TnA click bait video instead of paying attention to his surroundings.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

321nole said:


> The yankee hatred is strong in this one


Absolutely. I warm myself with it.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

crboggs said:


> Paddlers don't have any business staking out or sitting in a channel...doesn't matter if its no wake or not.


Doesn’t matter if you are a paddlin or drivin, if you stake out in a channel and complain about someone else’s wake; you’re just not the sharpest tool in the box.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Absolutely. I warm myself with it.


You warm yourself and others, keep doing God's work. 


Also, this thread has sealed it for me, I'm mounting a tower on a jet ski. FTW


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Same old thing, every time. Everybody pointing fingers at someone else. Let's all divide up and blame the airboats, or the kayaks, or the offshore boats, or the water skiers/tubers, or anyone else we don't like because although we don't like to be lumped into groups and chastized, too many of us are ready to do exactly that to other people. Problem is, there are more and more people sharing the resource every day, and far too small a percentage of us are educated. That a$$hole who cut between you and the bank this morning in his duck boat would have done the same thing if he'd been in a kayak, or a skiff, or an airboat. 

I used to say that too many freshwater boaters are clueless about the regulations, but the salt water guys have got it together. 'Tain't so any more. Daily, I see saltwater guides and captains running equipment that isn't legal. They should know better but they don't, and a great many of them act like LE is treading on their rights when they are called on it. Yet they indignantly point fingers and whine about how dangerous/stupid/rude those other damned  (insert boat of your choice) people are, and that they oughta be outlawed.

Two things are coming: I see boater education being mandated at the state level as traffic increases, and in most cases I am all for it. Too many people just don't care enough to learn the regulations. Being forced to learn them will make a difference for many people. Some will still disregard them; just look how many idiots we see on the highways. But it will help.

Secondly, if boaters don't start pulling together rather than polarizing into hate groups, and start policing their own ranks, someone else will end up doing it for us. Work to educate other boaters, and set an example. Every one you show the way will be one less ignorant boater to deal with. As the idiots stand out more and more, it becomes easy for LE or the USCG to see who the problem is. The longer it gets put off the less chance we have of fixing it in time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hipshot said:


> Same old thing, every time. Everybody pointing fingers at someone else. Let's all divide up and blame the airboats, or the kayaks, or the offshore boats, or the water skiers/tubers, or anyone else we don't like because although we don't like to be lumped into groups and chastized, too many of us are ready to do exactly that to other people. Problem is, there are more and more people sharing the resource every day, and far too small a percentage of us are educated. That a$$hole who cut between you and the bank this morning in his duck boat would have done the same thing if he'd been in a kayak, or a skiff, or an airboat.
> 
> I used to say that too many freshwater boaters are clueless about the regulations, but the salt water guys have got it together. 'Tain't so any more. Daily, I see saltwater guides and captains running equipment that isn't legal. They should know better but they don't, and a great many of them act like LE is treading on their rights when they are called on it. Yet they indignantly point fingers and whine about how dangerous/stupid/rude those other damned  (insert boat of your choice) people are, and that they oughta be outlawed.
> 
> ...


These punks better WAKE up...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> You warm yourself and others, keep doing God's work.
> 
> 
> Also, this thread has sealed it for me, I'm mounting a tower on a jet ski. FTW


With a livewell that says “Filet and release”!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's summarize: 

Kayakers hate power boats, power boats hate kayakers, canoes, standups, jet skis and sailboats, sailboats hate powerboats, kite surfers, wind surfers and jet skis, everybody hates air boats and air boats get off on it.

No matter what you're doing, if there's someone else in the vicinity, there's going to be conflict, and the more people, the more conflict. Florida needs to build a wall and deport all non-natives including anchor babies. That would bring the population down to about 10% of current and resolve 90% of all conflict.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Take all the steroids out of our food problem solved


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> Let's summarize:
> 
> Kayakers hate power boats, power boats hate kayakers, canoes, standups, jet skis and sailboats, sailboats hate powerboats, kite surfers, wind surfers and jet skis, everybody hates air boats and air boats get off on it.
> 
> No matter what you're doing, if there's someone else in the vicinity, there's going to be conflict, and the more people, the more conflict. Florida needs to build a wall and deport all non-natives including anchor babies. That would bring the population down to about 10% of current and resolve 90% of all conflict.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> You warm yourself and others, keep doing God's work.
> 
> 
> Also, this thread has sealed it for me, I'm mounting a tower on a jet ski. FTW


As God as my witness, I will hunt you down.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

hipshot said:


> Two things are coming: I see boater education being mandated at the state level as traffic increases, and in most cases I am all for it. Too many people just don't care enough to learn the regulations. Being forced to learn them will make a difference for many people. Some will still disregard them; just look how many idiots we see on the highways. But it will help.


Boater education IS required in Texas unless you are grandfathered in.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

taffrail said:


> Boater education IS required in Texas unless you are grandfathered in.


In Florida also but only for 21 and under unfortunately.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jsnipes said:


> no wake zones are a complete joke 90% of the time. usually just the result of a bunch of nimby's and no actual justification. there's also a big diff if you are running a 35' CC or 16' flats boat.
> 
> my favorite is when ppl just put a random 'no wake' sign on their dock in a non no-wake zone and think that's somehow enforceable.


Size don't matter
No wake is no wake


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> In Florida also but only for 21 and under unfortunately.


that rule changed a few years back, anyone born after Jan 1, 1988 is required to take the boaters ed course


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

When you get wealthy and buy that dream home on the water let's see if your attitude changes. People just do not appreciate the opportunity to sit and watch their very expensive soil wash away because some idiot (all law breakers are idiots) refuses to obey the law. By the same token people do not enjoy having their fishing interrupted by some idiot joy rider that does not even know Chapman's Navigation Rules exists. The Coast Guard thinks enough of it to require it's presence on larger boats. There is no logical or moral reason to ruin someone else's pleasure just because you can. Where I grew up, inland Alabama, on a river, people would sit on their porch and watch river traffic. If some jerk caused them anguish, he would shortly find water entering his boat through holes abut the size a 30/30 would make. If he suspected gun shots and reported to the Sheriff's office his report would be taken and filed under "complete". He would find another place to play or learn marine manners. I am not advocating violence of any kind. Just reporting history and possibly expressing a bit of longing for the "old days". As for me, in my younger days I had a Hydra-Sport 22 DC with a 225 Evinrude. More than one idiot found out just how fast that rig would run and how big a wake you could talk it into leaving if you were a mind to.

Well tht's enough about me. Ya'll play nice now. Yeah, you too.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Here in the state that is 50th in most categories (thank God for MS and LA) we have required testing to receive a notation on your drivers license that says you have passed the test and are allowed to operate a motorized vessel. However, the test is a joke and any 5th grader could pass the test without any prep or reading.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

brianBFD said:


> Here in the state that is 50th in most categories (thank God for MS and LA) we have required testing to receive a notation on your drivers license that says you have passed the test and are allowed to operate a motorized vessel. However, the test is a joke and any 5th grader could pass the test without any prep or reading.


Texas requires classroom hours. Tests are involved.......maybe. As far as Alabama goes, California ranks real high but I would not live there under any circumstances I can think of at the moment. None of those categories really mean much. Just a way for people of a certain persuasion to prove their point which is in the final analysis.......pointless. (Ponder that)

I grew up in Alabama. Since then Germany, Libya, Illinois, Canada, Georgia, Louisiana, Kansas, and of course Texas. I've met friendly people everywhere I've been. Also met a few less friendly. Where I live now seems to have the highest concentration of friendlies and very few not so friendly people. But then maybe I've mellowed. By the way, you live in one of the two best areas in Alabama. The other is the Tennessee River Valley excluding Huntsville. Georgia ranks higher than Alabama. Really? (Remember Deliverance was about Georgia not Alabama.)


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

taffrail said:


> Boater education IS required in Texas unless you are grandfathered in.


Yeah, but not for everybody. EVERYBODY needs to get it.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

jonterr said:


> Size don't matter
> No wake is no wake


No wake zones aren't always about the wake exclusively. They are often about minimizing the speed of boats in congested areas or areas with poor visibility. I prefer it when the zones are called "No Wake Idle Speed Only" zones.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If anyone thinks boater education and licensing will solve the problem, just take a minute to consider all the licensed and educated law-breaking idiots you encountered last time you drove your car in traffic.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

jonterr said:


> Size don't matter
> No wake is no wake


nope.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

taffrail said:


> ...By the way, you live in one of the two best areas in Alabama. The other is the Tennessee River Valley excluding Huntsville. Georgia ranks higher than Alabama. Really? (Remember Deliverance was about Georgia not Alabama.)


While the state as a whole is poor we have areas like Huntsville/Decatur, parts of B'ham and both of the coastal counties that are really diverse and have the revenues to support good schools. Stong schools make for strong communities. You are absolutely right about this area, especially if you enjoy outdoor activities. I'm not going to say too much, we already have too many "damn" yankees here now. Y'all come to Gulf Shores and Orange Beach for vacation and fund our infrastructure, but retire to FL.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> If anyone thinks boater education and licensing will solve the problem, just take a minute to consider all the licensed and educated law-breaking idiots you encountered last time you drove your car in traffic.


And I addressed that in my post. But tell me, how much worse do you think the highways would be if NONE of the drivers had received some sort of driver's education? We will always have scofflaws. More and more people are oblivious to anything but "ME" any more. How many boaters do you know who have actually taken the time to learn the Rules of Navigation? We all have an obligation to know them, but..........


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

hipshot said:


> And I addressed that in my post. But tell me, how much worse do you think the highways would be if NONE of the drivers had received some sort of driver's education? We will always have scofflaws. More and more people are oblivious to anything but "ME" any more. How many boaters do you know who have actually taken the time to learn the Rules of Navigation? We all have an obligation to know them, but..........


And the Navigation Rules are pretty simple too. They get taught in classes both online and FTF classes, but in my opinion they are not teaching the most important parts. I just took an online class kinda for the heck of it. No mention made of safe speed, other than just telling people to go a safe speed. Data tells us that about 20% of the recreational boating fatalities have failure to adhere to the rules as a contributory or causal factor. 

On a National Level Navigation Rules training is one of the educational initiatives that's being undertaken.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

dranrab said:


> And the Navigation Rules are pretty simple too. They get taught in classes both online and FTF classes, but in my opinion they are not teaching the most important parts. I just took an online class kinda for the heck of it. No mention made of safe speed, other than just telling people to go a safe speed. Data tells us that about 20% of the recreational boating fatalities have failure to adhere to the rules as a contributory or causal factor.
> 
> On a National Level Navigation Rules training is one of the educational initiatives that's being undertaken.


just for the sake of discussion, what more would you want to be explained regarding safe speed? probably answering my own question but.... its a fairly subjective topic based on location, conditions (boat traffic, weather, etc), vessel, and operator.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

321nole said:


> just for the sake of discussion, what more would you want to be explained regarding safe speed? probably answering my own question but.... its a fairly subjective topic based on location, conditions (boat traffic, weather, etc), vessel, and operator.


That's a fair question and makes the basis for a good discussion. I guess I need to tell you a little bit about my background, because it forms the basis for my opinion. I spent 20 years in the Coast Guard running the rescue boats and doing law enforcement. When I retired, I spent 7 years as a civilian SAR Controller for the CG. Then I went on to manage a commercial fishing vessel safety program. Recently I took a job as the recreational boating safety program manager for the Eighth Coast Guard District. 

So for 33 years I have had my hand in boating safety in varying capacities. In that time I have seen far too many collisions at blind bends in winding waterways and at waterway intersections that were obscured by land, buildings or vegetation. In one year we had 5 collisions in my area that resulted in 6 fatalities and two brain injuries. All of those on blind bends and waterway intersections. Boaters will get "away from it all" and operate as if they are the only ones out there. A part of our fundamental education has to be that there is a boater around the bend coming at you at the same speed you are coming at them. Or someone in a jon boat anchored up fishing. 

We also need to make part of our standard messaging that the GPS is NOT a radar. 

Now you'd think that those things would be common sense, but they are not. My experience tells me that people fly around blind bends as if they are the only one on the water and that they'll run at planing speeds at night or in the fog relying almost solely on their GPS for information. In fact, you can find manufacturers videos that show unsafe speed on blind bends. 

There are other basic navigation rules best practices that I am not seeing taught.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> As God as my witness, I will hunt you down.


Don't forget about your NSA guy....


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

I really, really hate to say this but......I am afraid my generation failed our children badly. Do children do as we say.........or do they do as we do? Preached to my youngest son about the dangers of smoking. His mom and I both smoked. Now he does too. His mom is gone and I've stopped smoking. He carries on the family tradition. Same with driving 10 over. Our children see us do it so it must be ok. We just taught them not to respect the law. When they see us do a "fast" idle through a no wake zone they learn it must be ok. Daddy did it.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Laws that are not enforced are not obeyed. Stupidity, rudeness, and bullying that are not stopped and punished will continue. Driver/boater safety and education will not change these facts. Sadly, if you want better behavior you need fewer and better people and/or much stricter and more comprehensive law enforcement. Money spent on increased presence of law enforcement would probably go much further toward solving behavior problems than would money spent on education.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jsnipes said:


> nope.


Nope what?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

taffrail said:


> When you get wealthy and buy that dream home on the water let's see if your attitude changes. People just do not appreciate the opportunity to sit and watch their very expensive soil wash away because some idiot (all law breakers are idiots) refuses to obey the law. By the same token people do not enjoy having their fishing interrupted by some idiot joy rider that does not even know Chapman's Navigation Rules exists. The Coast Guard thinks enough of it to require it's presence on larger boats. There is no logical or moral reason to ruin someone else's pleasure just because you can. Where I grew up, inland Alabama, on a river, people would sit on their porch and watch river traffic. If some jerk caused them anguish, he would shortly find water entering his boat through holes abut the size a 30/30 would make. If he suspected gun shots and reported to the Sheriff's office his report would be taken and filed under "complete". He would find another place to play or learn marine manners. I am not advocating violence of any kind. Just reporting history and possibly expressing a bit of longing for the "old days". As for me, in my younger days I had a Hydra-Sport 22 DC with a 225 Evinrude. More than one idiot found out just how fast that rig would run and how big a wake you could talk it into leaving if you were a mind to.
> 
> Well tht's enough about me. Ya'll play nice now. Yeah, you too.


If you can afford to build a house on the water and don’t have it bulkheaded it’s your fault. That’s like owning 20 acres of land and letting cows loose with no fence. Maybe I’m just a simpleton...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you can afford to build a house on the water and don’t have it bulkheaded it’s your fault. That’s like owning 20 acres of land and letting cows loose with no fence. Maybe I’m just a simpleton...


Maybe, maybe not. Maybe people with means need to self insure. Idiocracy is a blast.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

EdK13 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Maybe people with means need to self insure. Idiocracy is a blast.


None of which relieves a boater of his responsibility to operate his vessel in a manner to do no harm.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

taffrail said:


> None of which relieves a boater of his responsibility to operate his vessel in a manner to do no harm.


Wat? Responsible boaters, HA. Laws will protect you though.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Vertigo said:


> ...kite surfers...


The rest of ‘em?...meh...but these bastards! Talk about burning a flat. Go fly a huge bird of prey while ripping around on a “craft”.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

jonterr said:


> Nope what?


You’re wrong


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Its just ghey, as in happy. This thread definitely deserves a musical accompaniment. Although shes allegedly outa the biz now and maybe way south down corral gables way - still, got nuttin but luv, worth a watch.. enjoy - Mi amigos. Tres' Biens. Give a follow on youtube, brilliant.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> Its just ghey, as in happy. This tread definitely deserves a musical accompaniment. Although shes allegedly outa the biz now and maybe way south down corral gables way - still, got nuttin but luv, worth a watch.. enjoy - Mi amigos. Tres' Biens.


Oh snap


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh snap


I love Israels wall, I love humor, and frankly, I love Micro Skiff.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Nope what?





jonterr said:


> Nope what?


im wrong about what???
No wake doesn't mean no wake,
Or
Size does matter


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

jonterr said:


> im wrong about what???
> No wake doesn't mean no wake,
> Or
> Size does matter


motion of the ocean?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

freeclimber said:


> Don't forget about your NSA guy....


I'd like to think that I keep him (or her or zir or whatever) entertained enough that I'll get cut some slack.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

1.Most accidents are the result of improper lookout and/or excessive speed.

2.Most fatalities involve alcohol and are at night....and above

3.No wake zones are usually for congested areas....marinas etc and of course manatee zones

4. idle speed = maintain steerage 
slow speed= maintain steerage and headway

if one has bow rise one is going to fast.......strong currents should be taken into account by LE

5.the reason it applies to small boats as well as large boats is obvious....imagine I95 w/ different speeds by car size 

6. marine boat enforcement in FL. has gone to the wayside since the FMP/GFC merger just check the honest stats.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> zir or whatever


Not gonna lie, had to look that one up, sorry I did... LOL


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

jonterr said:


> im wrong about what???
> No wake doesn't mean no wake,
> Or
> Size does matter


Everything you’ve said so far


----------



## sabaird1221 (May 4, 2013)

I believe, You are responsible for your wake and the damage it causes. Whether the damage be personal or property damage. In or out of a no wake zone. I don't understand why everyone is in such a hurry. Wake up sooner if you want to get there earlier. Enjoy your idle zones. I don't understand the rush. Of course there is always that douche bag that has been around for years and knows better than everyone else and shouldn't have to follow the rules. I choose not to join in the douchebagery. If someone is in middle of channel and I will be stuck if I get off plane then I wont be stopping. Otherwise, who am I to not have 30 seconds or 5 minutes to go slow. your time is no more important than some else. They might be wrong but being a dick wont help. Its actually cooler to be courteous than it is to be an ass. We that feel like we are educated on the subject might be more helpful if we did more educating than criticizing. It didn't used to be cool to release fish or be a conservationist but now it is. Maybe doing the right thing can become cool in this case too.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

sabaird1221 said:


> I believe, You are responsible for your wake and the damage it causes. Whether the damage be personal or property damage. In or out of a no wake zone.


in a clearly marked no wake zone? 100% agree. in open water/ICW or other "resume normal safe operation" area, I think its more subjective and this is where the douchebaggery you mentioned comes into play. if someone is fishing the edge of a marked channel, that's their choice and they knew they'd be dealing with passing boat traffic, thus it is their responsibility to know how to properly manage that scenario. I, as a responsible boater, will be sure to give them as much space as I safely can, even though the wake I throw is pretty harmless.

now, how about those knuckleheads who drag tubes with small children right down the middle of the ICW channel....


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

321nole said:


> now, how about those knuckleheads who drag tubes with small children right down the middle of the ICW channel....


This is a no go for me! With the amount of idiots on the water... I have seen what a prop can do to a person, its never a happy ending.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

freeclimber said:


> This is a no go for me! With the amount of idiots on the water... I have seen what a prop can do to a person, its never a happy ending.


yeah never understood it, especially here on the east coast in the IRL where the average depth is between 4-5 feet there is plenty of room outside of the navigational channel where you may never have another boat pass within a quarter mile.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jsnipes said:


> Everything you’ve said so far


So you're saying size matters, and no wake doesn't mean no wake!
Ok I got it!
I got pulled over on Lanier a couple months ago going 4mph in a no wake / idle zone under the bridge going to Lanier Island's, most of u will be unfamiliar with where that is, but, to DNR here, no wake , means no wake, so I may not be correct in your neck of the woods, but I'm correct here, so you are at least half wrong


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

jonterr said:


> So you're saying size matters, and no wake doesn't mean no wake!
> Ok I got it!
> I got pulled over on Lanier a couple months ago going 4mph in a no wake / idle zone under the bridge going to Lanier Island's, most of u will be unfamiliar with where that is, but, to DNR here, no wake , means no wake, so I may not be correct in your neck of the woods, but I'm correct here, so you are at least half wrong


not discrediting what you said, but what kind of wake could you possibly be creating at 4mph? my boat idles between 3-3.5mph..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This thread never dies. Chittums have no wake strakes.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This thread never dies. Chittums have no wake strakes.


if the thread died how else would I kill time at work?


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

sabaird1221 said:


> I believe, You are responsible for your wake and the damage it causes. Whether the damage be personal or property damage. In or out of a no wake zone. I don't understand why everyone is in such a hurry.


If you don't mind, go back to my previous post where I laid out several scenarios and apply your beliefs to those scenarios. I'd be interested in reading what you think.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

321nole said:


> not discrediting what you said, but what kind of wake could you possibly be creating at 4mph? my boat idles between 3-3.5mph..


Exactly!
I'm saying dnr can b assholes if they want
And what's no wake to some may not be no wake to orhers


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

jonterr said:


> Exactly!
> I'm saying dnr can b assholes if they want
> And what's no wake to some may not be no wake to orhers


very true, only adds to the subjectivity that in FL signs specify either idle speed NO wake or slow speed minimum wake. 

been on the wrong end of an FWC officer clearly looking for an excuse to give a ticket before, though unrelated to wake/no wake


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Since moving to a Lostmen, my no wake speed has increased by 20%.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The defin. in FL are
. idle speed = maintain steerage
slow speed= maintain steerage and headway

and fully settled in the water..............

if one has bow rise one is going to fast.......

LE boats are exempt when necessary


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> The defin. are FL is
> . idle speed = maintain steerage
> slow speed= maintain steerage and headway
> 
> ...


I once exempted myself when I realized my antiquated bait well design was taking on water and dumping it into the bilge and shorted out my pump 3 miles off marathon


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

was Out on the boat, not a kayak, this past weekend. And it looks like things may have gotten worse. So if you can’t beat them join them right? I’m looking into one of those wakeboard boats that purposely cause massive wakes that goes for miles. On a side note. The Yankees are here to stay and so are us Hispanics. We bring good culture and even better food!!!


----------



## sabaird1221 (May 4, 2013)

dranrab said:


> If you don't mind, go back to my previous post where I laid out several scenarios and apply your beliefs to those scenarios. I'd be interested in reading what you think.


please be more specific, this is a 7 page post


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

321nole said:


> now, how about those knuckleheads who drag tubes with small children right down the middle of the ICW channel....


They skateboard on the Interstate, too.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Sumwarefishing said:


> was Out on the boat, not a kayak, this past weekend. And it looks like things may have gotten worse. So if you can’t beat them join them right? I’m looking into one of those wakeboard boats that purposely cause massive wakes that goes for miles. On a side note. The Yankees are here to stay and so are us Hispanics. We bring good culture and even better food!!!


I'll take the Hispanics over the Yankees. mofongo > beans with stewed tomatoes


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'll take the Hispanics over the Yankees. mofongo > beans with stewed tomatoes


beans with stewed tomatoes? what kind of yankees you hanging around lol

yankee by birth but I could eat latin/spanish food 3 meals a day 7 days a week


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

321nole said:


> beans with stewed tomatoes? what kind of yankees you hanging around lol
> 
> yankee by birth but I could eat latin/spanish food 3 meals a day 7 days a week


A few years ago I took a solo vacation to New York. I went into this breakfast place on Long Island and they looked at me like I was retarded when I asked for grits and they tried to serve me some kind of cooked bean looking garbage with tomatoes in it. Bunch of weirdos!


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

SWFL is the hodgepodge of everything. Used to be ******** and MidWesteners. Now it’s them plus northeastern folks and Miami fleeing latinos. You can pick on everyone of them but this place is officially over capacity.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

sabaird1221 said:


> please be more specific, this is a 7 page post


Post 67.


----------

